
[To Save a Sinking Ship] as a Startup, How Would You Save a Dying Corporation? - pucknkhaos
https://medium.com/@TheIOSummit/this-new-model-could-be-replacing-corporate-innovation-consultants-667301e321c3
======
mtmail
Can you keep the original article headline ("This New Model Could Be Replacing
Corporate Innovation Consultants")? The article doesn't say sinking or dying
or even asks a question to the reader so I'd see that as misleading.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

In the past I saw "Sales AI: How Artificial Intelligence Can Help You Sell to
Humans" got submitted as "Robots are trying to take our job. Let's acknowledge
they're already here"

~~~
pucknkhaos
Got it. Apologies about that.

------
tinaleaton
Corporations are starting to see the benefits of "thinking smaller" and
looking toward agile, innovative startups for mutually-beneficial
partnerships. Wonder if aspects of the startup mentality will rub off on these
big companies and result in a more creative business landscape in general…

